# Nissan Leaf Drivers Average 37 Miles Per Day, Added Range Not Needed Says Product Boss



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*Nissan Leaf Drivers Average 37 Miles Per Day, Added Range Not Needed Says Product Boss*







Has Nissan already cracked the range sweet spot of electric vehicles? According to Mark Perry, director of product planning and strategy for Nissan North America, Nissan Leaf drivers average a distance of 37 miles in a single day. Moreover, the average length of a single trip is a short seven miles. According to these findings, Nissan Leaf's current 70-plus mile range is already more than necessary for day to day use and a long range EV isn't necessary says Perry.

The findings are derived from daily use cycles of approximately 7,500 Leafs in the United States as well as data from the Department of Energy's EV project. They also prove consistent with data from conventional gasoline powered cars, which shows that 72 percent of Americans drive less than 40 miles per day and 95 percent drive less than 100 miles per day.

More: *Nissan Leaf Drivers Average 37 Miles Per Day, Added Range Not Needed Says Product Boss* on Autoguide.com


----------



## MeyerBus (Jul 15, 2020)

I know this is a very old post. I just bought a 2020 Leaf. It would be interesting to see if this "average" includes days that there are no miles driven, or just the days it is driven. I really like not needing to charge my Leaf every day and can drive lots of miles without concern. I get realistically about 205 miles/charge.


----------

